# Οι χίλιοι θάνατοι της Μαίριλυν Μονρόε



## Earion (Apr 6, 2014)

Τρία κείμενα χωρίς σχόλια (ίσως άλλη φορά το σχόλιο).

 *Ο δεύτερος θάνατος της Μαίριλυν Μονρόε*

Ε, δεν ήταν δα και η σεξοβόμβα που όλοι πίστευαν...

Στο κρεβάτι με τη Μέριλιν —είναι και τίτλος ταινίας— βγήκαν αυτά τα συμπεράσματα. Και γράφτηκαν σε ένα επιστολόχαρτο προς τη σύζυγο του Ελίας Καζάν, όταν εκείνος αποφάσισε να ομολογήσει την εξωσυζυγική αμαρτία του με τη Μονρόε. Επιστολή που τώρα θα δει το φως της δημοσιότητας, μαζί με άλλες 299 του χολιγουντιανού σκηνοθέτη (ο οποίος είχε κατηγορηθεί ότι κατέδωσε τον Ζυλ Ντασσέν και άλλους στην Επιτροπή Αντιαμερικανικών Ενεργειών, την περίοδο του μακαρθισμού, ως «ερυθρούς»), σε έκδοση «Απάνθισμα Επιστολών» από τον οίκο Νοπφ τον Απρίλιο.

Ο σκηνοθέτης των ταινιών _Λεωφορείον ο πόθος_, _Το λιμάνι της αγωνίας_ και _Ανατολικά της Εδέμ_ Ηλίας Καζαντζόγλου, συνιδρυτής του περίφημου Άκτορς Στούντιο που έβγαλε τα μεγαλύτερα αστέρια, σε επιστολή του με χρονολογία 1955 τονίζει στην πρώτη του σύζυγο Μόλι —πουήξερε πολύ καλά πόσο γυναικάς ήταν— ότι η νύχτα που πέρασε με τη Μέριλιν Μονρόε «δεν ήταν απειλή για τη σχέση μας διότι ξέρεις πόσο σε αγαπάω». Αποκαλύπτει δε ότι η Μέριλιν τον είχε ζαλίσει με λεπτομέρειες για τη σκληρή κακοποίηση που είχε υποστεί από τον τότε σύζυγό της και αστέρι του μπέιζμπολ Τζο Ντι Μάτζιο —ειδικά αφότου γύρισε την περίφημη σκηνή με το λευκό φόρεμα πάνω από τα κανάλια του μετρό της Νέας Υόρκης για τα _Εφτά χρόνια φαγούρα_.

«Συγγνώμη που πήγα μαζί της και σε πλήγωσα. Δεν ντρέπομαι που με έλκυσε, αλλά δεν είναι και η σεξοβόμβα που διαφημίζουν». Βέβαια, της βρήκε άλλες χάρες: «Δεν μπορούσες να μη συγκινηθείς από κείνη. Ήταν ταλαντούχα, αστεία, αβοήθητη, ευάλωτη...».

(_Τα Νέα_ 31.3.2014)* Νέα έκδοση με 300 επιστολές του σκηνοθέτη Ελίας Καζάν

*Αποφάσισα να ζήσω με ώρα Νέας Υόρκης. Παράγγειλα ένα σκέτο ουίσκι και κάτι απ’ το μενού. Είχα όρεξη μόνο να φάω για βράδυ, αφού μου ανεβάσουν το φαγητό στο δωμάτιο, και να πλαγιάσω. Ζήτησα να μη με δώσουν στο τηλέφωνο. «Μόνο τηλέφωνα από τη Νέα Υόρκη», είπα. Μετά αποφάσισα να τα γυρίσω κι αυτά. Έφαγα γερά αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ. Θέλοντας απλά να μιλήσω με κάποιον, πήρα τηλέφωνο τη Μαίρυλιν. Ζούσε σε άλλο κόσμο, σ’ εκείνον που θα ήθελα κι εγώ να ζούσα εκείνη τη στιγμή. Είχα χάσει την επαφή μαζί της, αλλά εκείνη με τα πρώτα της λόγια γεφύρωσε τη μεταξύ μας χρονική απόσταση. «Έχω καταπληκτικά νέα... κάνε λίγο υπομονή να σ’ τα πω», μου ανήγγειλε. «Για λέγε, για λέγε!», της είπα, στην απελπισία μου να βρω άλλο θέμα από αυτά που με απασχολούσαν. «Δε μπορώ απ’ το τηλέφωνο», μου είπε. «Αλλά έχω ραντεβού μαζί του για φαγητό και μόλις μπορέσω να ξεφύγω θα ’ρθώ στο ξενοδοχείο σου και θα σου τα πω όλα. Σε ποιο νούμερο δωμάτιο μένεις;»

«Τι στο διάολο κάνει μαζί της ο Αρτ Μίλλερ;» αναρωτήθηκα.

Έπειτα βυθίστηκα σ’ έναν ελαφρό ύπνο και με τύλιξε η γαλήνη· ήμουν μόνος μου και ήρεμος, σ’ ένα είδος συναισθηματικής ανακωχής, χωρίς τίποτα να μου επιτίθεται για μερικές ώρες. Το ξενοδοχείο Μπελ Αιρ είναι χτισμένο σ’ ένα υγρό κοίλωμα του εδάφους, που οι ρομαντικοί ποιητές της πολύ παλιάς εποχής θα το ονόμαζαν «λάκκωμα». Γύρω γύρω απ’ τα αραιοχτισμένα μπαγκαλόου ορθώνονται ψηλά δέντρα, ευκάλυπτοι με γλυκό άρωμα, αλλά κι άλλα δέντρα που δεν τα έχουμε στην Ανατολική Ακτή, πυκνόφυλλες βαλανιδιές που κρατάνε τα φύλλα τους το χειμώνα, κι άλλα δέντρα, τροπικές ποικιλίες, με φύλλα σαν πράσινο δέρμα. Η δροσιά πέφτει βαριά τη νύχτα στο κοίλωμα, ο αέρας έφερνε φρεσκάδα, και μπορούσα ν’ ακούω τη θαλασσινή αύρα. Μου έφερνε γλυκά όνειρα ...
Ξύπνησα και έριξα ματιά στο ρολόι. Έδειχνε μία και μισή. Σηκώθηκα απ’ το κρεβάτι και βγήκα έξω απ’ το μπαγκαλόου γυμνός μες στη νύχτα. Το σώμα μου αισθάνθηκε τη δροσιά και ξανάνιωσε. Μπα, δεν πρόκειται να ’ρθει, σκέφτηκα. Δεν πειράζει. Αλλά επιστρέφοντας στο δωμάτιο άφησα την πόρτα με το σύρτη ανοιχτό, για την περίπτωση που ... Την ήξερα που είχε παράξενες ώρες.

Γλίστρησε στο κρεβάτι και μ’ αυτό με ξύπνησε. Ξαναμμένη και πανευτυχής μου ανακοίνωσε τον αρραβώνα της. «Παντρεύομαι», μου είπε, «απόψε το αποφάσισα». «Και βρήκες ώρα να μου το πεις, που να πάρει!», της είπα. «Είναι τρεις και μισή το πρωί». «Ήθελα να το πω σε σένα πρώτον», μου είπε, «γιατί τώρα πια δε θα σε ξαναδώ». «Σα να μου φαίνεται σοβαρό αυτή τη φορά», της είπα. «Έκανε όλο το δρόμο από το Σαν Φρανσίσκο ως εδώ μόνο και μόνο για να βγούμε για βραδινό φαγητό. Και να φανταστείς, ακόμη δεν έχουμε πλαγιάσει μαζί!» είπε με κατάπληξη. «Καλέ ποιος;» ρώτησα. «Για ποιον μιλάς;» «Για τον Τζο», είπε. «Θέλει να με παντρευτεί και μα την αλήθεια μ’ αρέσει πολύ. Δεν είναι σαν αυτούς τους τύπους του κινηματογράφου. Είναι ευγενικό παιδί». Συνέχισε να μου μιλά για τον Τζο, τον Τζο Ντιμάτζιο, και καταλάβαινα πως της άρεσε αληθινά. Τι ωραίο πράμα να βλέπεις κάποιον τόσο ευτυχισμένο και γεμάτο ελπίδες. Κάναμε έρωτα. Της ευχήθηκα να ζήσει και την αποχαιρέτησα.

Elia Kazan. _A life_. London: Pan Books, 1989, σ. 487-488, σε μετάφραση δική μου.











* Ωδή στην Μαίρυλιν Μονρόε*


Ζωγραφίστε πάνω στο σώμα μου
όλους τους κρατήρες των ηφαιστείων της γης,
την ευλογιά των λιμενεργατών της Νέας Υόρκης

Ζωγραφίστε πάνω στο σώμα μου
τους ευνούχους του νέου αυτοκράτορα,
τη φωνή των γερανών του Ίβυκου

Ζωγραφίστε πάνω στο σώμα μου
τη μάνα μου την Έθελ —Έθελ την έλεγαν;— τον τελευταίο εραστή μου
που σκοτώθηκε πάνω σε μοτοσυκλέτα στο Σικάγο

Ζωγραφίστε πάνω στο σώμα μου
τη μέθεξη της τζαζ, του ροκ εντ ρολ, 
του χασισιού και των βαρβιτουρικών

Ζωγραφίστε πάνω στο σώμα μου
τις ονειρώξεις των ομοφυλοφίλων του Κίνσεϋ
και των ιερόδουλων της Νέας Υόρκης

Χαράξτε πάνω στο σώμα μου εκείνη την κυρία
στην τηλεόραση να λέει: τα μανιτάρια του Θιβέτ
προτιμώνται για το γεύμα της Τετάρτης

Χαράξτε πάνω στο σώμα μου τη φωνή μου
σε δίσκο 78 στροφών να τραγουδά
τον εθνικό ύμνο των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών

Έπειτα κυκλοφορήστε νύχτα τη μορφή μου
σε σεντς
σε χαρτιά τουαλέτας
σε σχολικά τετράδια
και σε φτηνά εσώρουχα.

Αυτά είπε εκείνο το πρωί η Μαίρυλιν Μονρόε
μπαίνοντας στα αποχωρητήρια της Νέας Υόρκης
κρατώντας στα χέρια της τη μήτρα της,
τις ψεύτικες βλεφαρίδες της και το κεφάλι της.

Γιώργος Χρονάς, Από τη συλλογή _Βιβλίο Ι_, 1η έκδ. Αθήνα 1973.


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2014)

Σχόλιο ένα και μόνο: Ποιος είναι αυτός ο άντρας που γράφει, χωρίς να κοντοστέκεται, γλίστρησε στο κρεβάτι και μ’ αυτό με ξύπνησε; Το λέει τόσο ελαφρά σαν αφηρημένος. Ναι, έγινε κι ετούτο, μου συνέβη κι αυτό. Άντρες που με διαβάζετε, φέρτε στο νου σας το θρόισμα των σεντονιών της πιο πυρετικής σας νύχτας. Κάναμε έρωτα. Σας το προσθέτω αν πασάν.
Εκατομμύρια αντρικά χείλια σφίγγονται, σαλεύουν οι γλώσσες μες στο σάλιο. Πράσινη χολή, αν γινόταν η ζήλεια, θα εκτοξευόταν ποτάμι και θα τον έπνιγε.

Ε, δεν ήταν δα και η σεξοβόμβα που όλοι πιστεύατε ...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2014)

Ίσως και να τη συμπάθησα ακόμα περισσότερο. Ίσως κι εκείνος να έπεσε ακόμα περισσότερο στην εκτίμησή μου...


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2014)

Στη σύζυγό του απευθυνόταν ο άνθρωπος, τί περιμένατε ότι θα της έλεγε;


----------

